# I Timothy 3:6 the condemnation of the Devil



## Pergamum (Nov 23, 2008)

King James Bible
Not a novice, lest being lifted up with pride he fall into the condemnation of the devil.


Will the novice be thrown into hell, will he fall under the same condemnation that the devil fell into (in pride) or will he fall into the hands of the devil. 


Having no aids near me right now, what does the Greek indicate is the main thrust? What is this condemnation of the devil and what does it say about the devil's personality?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 23, 2008)

I think it refers to the downfall of the Devil due to pride, an unwillingness to abide in one's station until God decides what is next/best for you. The danger to a certain kind of "novice" is that he feels he is ready to lead when he's barely able to follow without stumbling.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 23, 2008)

I believe Bruce is correct there - it is to fall into pride, which was the downfall of Satan. A novice is subject particularly to the temptation of pride, if lifted up into an authority position before he is seasoned in the faith.


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 23, 2008)

It may also be seed on the wayside that is easily choked off by the cares of the world or selfish pursuit. The novice reveals his stripes over time; whether he's a child of the world or of God. The mature believer has generally already revealed his stripes and his nature is known.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 23, 2008)

If you have ever seen a church ignore this you know exactly what it means. . . An arrogant little tyrant ruining the peace of a congregation, destroying effective ministry, filling his petty little life's wake with ruined families, discouraged pastors, carnal sensual congregants, and more. I have no quarter for men like this. I've seen too much carnage in their wake. They rarely grow out of it. As a matter of fact I've never seen the case where a man installed a novice didn't become a serious problem and I've never heard of them maturing out of it.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 23, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> If you have ever seen a church ignore this you know exactly what it means. . . An arrogant little tyrant ruining the peace of a congregation, destroying effective ministry, filling his petty little life's wake with ruined families, discouraged pastors, carnal sensual congregants, and more. I have no quarter for men like this. I've seen too much carnage in their wake. They rarely grow out of it. As a matter of fact I've never seen the case where a man installed a novice didn't become a serious problem and I've never heard of them maturing out of it.



I would love to hear these stories. Sound very educational.


----------

